# 2011 stihl calendar!



## lxt (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow....... what a beautiful display of hardware!! not too mention the women!! Ha, anyone get their stihl calendar?



LXT...........


----------



## josh1981 (Dec 18, 2010)

no. where do i get one. want one for ther house.


----------



## lxt (Dec 20, 2010)

Just go to your local stihl dealer! I buy so much product I get Calendars, files & other lil trinket items from my dealer!!



LXT...............


----------



## EXCALIBER (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok here is what I understand about stihl. The factory builds the saws, products, calendars, ect. but then only sends what the regional stihl distributor orders. So some, actually a lot, of these regional distributors have a moral problem with the calenders so I cannot get one at all. My two local dealers can not order direct from stihl so I am confused as to wtf stihl is thinking. Their own sales people have to go though at least one middle man to get stihl productsWhy torment the rest of us by making the calender that we cannot get no matter what!:bang: Some have even tried ebay ect.


----------



## brandonc77 (Dec 26, 2010)

Got mine from Ebay on X-mas eve, my local stihl dealer was already out so Ebay came through only problem is they are not free.


----------



## splitpost (Dec 26, 2010)

So where's the pictures?????????this is the picture forum after all


----------

